# Izzo grouphead rebuild!



## PhillyYasvilly (Jan 30, 2014)

Howdy gang,

I think that I ground too fine and tamped too hard!

When I locked the portafilter into place and pulled down the lever to preinfuse, all seemed ok, until the lever was stalled and locked pointing at about 60 degrees from horizontal. After a moment the portafilter blew off and the lever sprang back. Unfortunately one of the shower screens and an o-ring blew out, into the drip tray!

From an infogram I found I think it's the bottom o-ring that's come out.

What should I do? Has anybody experienced one of these "blowouts" of sorts?

Can the old o-rings be popped back into place? I figure It's best to replace the screens but should I replace the o-rings too?

Your advice is much appreciated.


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

ouch! I bet you are glad you weren't near the path of the PF!

Never heard of this happening before, I know the advice on the Londinium is if you do choke the machine walk away and wait until it gradually releases pressure over an hour or so, never remove PF or risk serious injury.

If you're going to replace the screen you may as well put a new O-ring / gasket on it at the same time. Should be cheap and easy to do, on the L1 it's just a case of pushing it on and then nudging the gasket in firmly (hardest part was taking old one off, which you have already accomplished )


----------



## PhillyYasvilly (Jan 30, 2014)

Thanks,

apparently the clip is called a circlip that's come out with the gasket.

I wonder does this happen often.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

What were you dosing with get wise ? Sounds like you might possibly have had too much coffee in the PF ?


----------



## PhillyYasvilly (Jan 30, 2014)

We were experimenting with larger doses after suggestions from the roasters. We'd been using about 14g for our double, and had more than that in the PF at the time.

Pretty sure we had too much in the pf.

Does anybody know how many pieces sit below the last shower screen? Or where I can find a pdf of the group head?


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

Try asking Izzo direct!


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Bella barista in the uk stock some parts

Try giving them a call


----------



## PhillyYasvilly (Jan 30, 2014)

Cheers for your help gang.

Cleaned everything up and popped the screen back into place, held in by the circlip.

Made sure to not over dose and we made some deliscious brews. Frothed some lovely milk too.

Was reassuring to see all working wonderfully, and shot times closing in on 25-30 seconds.

Thanks again.


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

good to hear!


----------

